# What do you want to read? (sexual but still safe for the forum version)



## sunandshadow (Feb 18, 2011)

See the other thread for an explanation of why I'm posting this.

Please post here your ideas for erotic  and steamy romance stories you would love to read if someone posted them to FA.  To keep this thread within the forum rules please don't post bits of dialogue, but it's fine to describe a plot or fetishes you yould like to read about.  For example:

I love secret admirer stories and I love inter-species romances, So I'd love to read a story about someone delivering gifts and love letters to a character of a different species.  Ideally I'd like the sex to result in pregnancy; optional whether the story ends at conception, or continues through oviposition or birth, possibly lactation, etc.  (See?  SFW description of a non-SFW story.)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 18, 2011)

This thread can only end well~

You're basically asking us to list our fetishes, OP :v

To contribute, I'd like to see more gay romance stories where the main character doesn't spend chapter upon chapter bitching about how nobody would understand or accept him for who he is. Deeply religious parents are the main offending character cliche.


----------



## buni (Feb 18, 2011)

I like stories in which whatever degradation and embarrassment happens to the characters is a willing, loving gift. I enjoy "Yes please turn me into this horrible thing for your pleasure" but not "No please don't."

I like stories in which the line of consent is questioned. Yes, I know this seems to contradict the former, but I cite the example of a slave who enters into a D/s relationship and then is changed or altered or used according to the whim of the top. The slave may not want _this specific change_ but does want the question of what happens taken away, and loves the fact that somebody else cares enough to do these things.

I like stories that show complex relationships, and the evolution of relationships. New loves, rekindled flames, separations. Complex interactions between people in which people have to be in different modes (The person who tops one lover but subs to another, for example).

As far as kink itself goes, I have a broad range of enjoyable subjects. I'd rather start by saying I can enjoy almost anything if the rest of it is well-written.

I want more stories in which the line of humanity is questioned. Objectification, pet play, explicit ownership.


----------



## buni (Feb 18, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You're basically asking us to list our fetishes, OP :v



I think this is a far broader conversation than "what turns you on?" The nature of erotica is more than a list of kinks. It's a matter of presentation, of mood. For example, the drill instructor and the dominatrix both employ humiliation and control, but they do it in very different ways, and the emotional outcomes are quite distinct.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 18, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> This thread can only end well~
> 
> You're basically asking us to list our fetishes, OP :v


 Pretty much.  The inspiration for this type of thread is my familiarity with kink meme communities, which I think are great.  But just listing fetishes does not a story idea make.  I'm interested to hear what context people want to see those kinks in, in stories.  What sort of plot, what sort of characters, what sort of setting, etc.


----------



## reian (Feb 21, 2011)

I want to read more stories where the character has dreams of what is happening to them while they are asleep and the/an action is really happening to them physically.  I also like mystery erotica, whatever you can pull from that XD


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

I would like to read a story where there's lots of sexual tension between characters, nothing ever happens, it's straight, and there is interesting plot and character development instead of lots and lots of fucking to garner popularity instead of having to actually learn to write.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I would like to read a story where there's lots of sexual tension between characters, nothing ever happens, it's straight, and there is interesting plot and character development instead of lots and lots of fucking to garner popularity instead of having to actually learn to write.


 That describes like all of television - sexual tension they can't resolve because it would raise the rating, straight because gay would alienate homophobic viewers.  The rest requires actually good television, that's more rare but it exists.


----------

